# My laptop battery isn't charging



## ais567 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, I have a lenovo 3000 n100 laptop everything was running fine today i started the laptop on battery power after 2 minutes its switched itself off, and when i plugged in the charger the light comes on but disappeared after 2 seconds, and when i checked on windows the indicator says 87% available plugged in not charging, then i took out the plug and its switched off again, so its only running on ac power, do i need to buy a new battery?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Sound like you need a new battery indeed. What you can do is to test your battery on another lenovo 3000 n100 just to be sure.


----------



## AugustusCaesar (Sep 1, 2008)

Not necessarily... here's a simple test before jumping into that scenario.
Unplug laptop from mains supply, take out the battery, push down the power button for between 5 to 10 seconds and release. This dissipates any residual charge left in the system. Replace battery and mains and power up to see if the battery is charging.
While not GUARANTEED to work you will be surprised how many lappies I have 'fixed' doing this.
This shoud always be one of your first tests. Hope it helps!


----------



## Socastar (Sep 25, 2010)

AugustusCaesar said:


> Not necessarily... here's a simple test before jumping into that scenario.
> Unplug laptop from mains supply, take out the battery, push down the power button for between 5 to 10 seconds and release. This dissipates any residual charge left in the system. Replace battery and mains and power up to see if the battery is charging.
> While not GUARANTEED to work you will be surprised how many lappies I have 'fixed' doing this.
> This shoud always be one of your first tests. Hope it helps!


Thank you sir, you are a genius. ray:


----------

